# Model A ND help



## zagar (Dec 6, 2009)

Does anyone know of/have an exploded view of a Model A New Departure Hub they could share. I need to tear mine apart on my 1910 Peerless.


----------



## Rus Tea (Dec 7, 2009)

You can find a jpg. of and exploded A & D hub and parts list at www.nostalgic.net/arc/ScannedLit/1936New DeparturePage1.jpg


----------



## zagar (Dec 7, 2009)

I've seen that, thanks though. I was actually looking for an exploded view, not a parts list.


----------



## sensor (Dec 7, 2009)

dont have any pictures but theyre not to complicated..........tear into it!
just make sure you take pics,bag and label everything especially if its going to be apart for any period of time(youd be amazed at how fast things can be forgotten) just to save yourself from headaches during reassembly


----------



## mre straightbar (Dec 10, 2009)

*they indeed are fairly simple*

i rebuilt mine after about a year after tearing apart waiting for a replacement part
just think of it as a puzzle


----------



## Rus Tea (Jan 1, 2010)

The 1918 cycle repair catalog on CD listed on e-bay has the view you are looking for.  In the description you can see hub in an exploded view.


----------

